# my $350+ barbie haul  ouch!!



## a914butterfly (Feb 14, 2007)

ok, so i been saving for this since i first heard about the barbie colection, so i had most of the money saved, just sad it all went to mac and not bills LOL. anyway, i plan to cut down on my mac hauling.

dont be shy blush X4
Rocking Chick l/s X2
Real Doll l/s X4
Sweetnes l/g X3 (1 was for my daughter)
Malibu Barbie l/g X2
Whistle e/s X4 (1 was for my daughter)
Springtime Skipper e/s
Playful e/s X3
Visionaire l/l X2
Loves Pink g/s X2
Pearl Blossom b/p X3
2 Barbie Dolls
2 mini barbie bags
2 T-shirts
1 mineralize satinfinish foundation

then at the Pro store:
1 violet lipmix
1 pink lipmix
1 foxy lady eyeliner
3 eyeshadow (B2M) seedy pearl, rose (pro color), petalescent


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 14, 2007)

How do you like the Visionaire?

Nice Haul!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 14, 2007)

wow nice


----------



## juli (Feb 14, 2007)

You got triples of lot of stuff! Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeh how is the visionaire lll? It looked pretty from the swatch thread but I am not sure if I should buy it!


----------



## umm_7amoody (Feb 14, 2007)

wow nice


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 14, 2007)

wow, that's a lot of backups! enjoy!!!


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 14, 2007)

the visionaire looks really nice on me (especially since im so freakin pale lol) its a lighter pink, but i really like it especially for highlighting by my upper eylid by brow area. (i swipe a little bit on and blend like it was eyeshadow) i also used it on the lower lash line and then used my eyeliner to make my eyes "pop".
All in all, i'd say this whole collection was definately worth all the money i spent - it's really beautiful and perfect colors for me!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah. OUCH!!! enjoy your stuff.


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 14, 2007)

I hit my wallet up about the same as you--Enjoy! I can't wait to get my haul in the mail ... come on UPS guy!!!  I am glad you like Visionaire, I passed on it, but am second guessing myself now...


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 14, 2007)

wow wow wow. wow. lol!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow im debating whether to get Visionaire or not, I already have Pinkcraft LLL which I love
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EXCELLENT HAUL...I SWEAR MY EYES FLEW OUT OF MY SOCKETS WHILE READING UR HAUL....DAMNNNNN WOMAN U WENT ALL OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I would love to see pics


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_I hit my wallet up about the same as you--Enjoy! I can't wait to get my haul in the mail ... come on UPS guy!!!  I am glad you like Visionaire, I passed on it, but am second guessing myself now..._

 


me too!!!


----------



## Brumbjorn (Feb 15, 2007)

Yowza! Mutiples? I never use up even one of something!

**contemplates Visionaire now**


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 15, 2007)

OMG!!! wow!! i don't know what else to say.......


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Feb 17, 2007)

wow !... im jealouse! great hual on the back ups!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice....you got too much stuff.jk...thats good!


----------



## XjennaX (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow. Thats a lot of stuff! I see you live in NY. Where is the Mac pro store? I live about an hr from Syracuse...thats the closes MAC counter for me


----------



## shmoopy (Feb 17, 2007)

i love visionaire too!  looks great in the inner v.  i am nc25.


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 18, 2007)

great haul


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XjennaX* 

 
_Wow. Thats a lot of stuff! I see you live in NY. Where is the Mac pro store? I live about an hr from Syracuse...thats the closes MAC counter for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the pro store is in NYC (manhattan) its on 5th ave around 22nd street, right down the block from the flatiron building mac store.
there is one 3 mins away from my house in macy's cross county(yonkers), 2 stores (nordstroms in the westchester mall and a mac store that just opened in the westchester mall) 15 mins away in white plains, and quite a few stores in manhattan.  mac surrounds me!!!!


----------



## Sanne (Feb 18, 2007)

OMG you must feel great now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol shopping is therapy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no just kidding, this is an amazing haul, enjoy!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 19, 2007)

Do you plan on using all the backups or what? I don't see how one can go through that.

Your haul hurt me.


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Do you plan on using all the backups or what? I don't see how one can go through that.

Your haul hurt me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL  i plan on using it, just might take a while to get to it!! my daughter (14 yrs old) is always sharing my makeup and the little one (3 1/2 yrs old can always use it one day when she grows up (im sure it will still be around lol) if not i can always sell it on that unmentionable website and make a big profit.

also another tip for visionaire l/l - i also used it as an eyeshadow base by putting some on my eyelids and then blending, let it dry, and then use my eyeshadow over it. it looks hot -- try it!!


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 2, 2007)

Holy crap. lol.
Enjoy


----------

